# How to route one IP via specified device?



## Ben (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi,

I have an IP range on re0 (10.0.10.1 to 10.0.10.255).

I have another device tun0 connected which has the IP address 10.0.20.100.

Now I want to route requests to a certain IP of the range connected to re0 be routed to tun0.

E.g: Request to 10.0.10.100 should go via tun0 as there is another system connected with ip 10.0.10.100.

How can I do that?

Thanks for help.


----------



## hblandford (Mar 21, 2011)

Are you saying that there is already a device on the LAN which you access through re0 with the IP address you want to intercept?  Are you trying to do this without the existing owner of the machine's knowledge?  If you had smart switches you could set up a monitored (some people call them mirrored) port scenario.

Hugh


----------



## Ben (Mar 22, 2011)

No, I made a mistake in my way of thinking. But some research made me get closer to my aim


----------

